# BB foaming bath whip, how to for shaving cream?



## AmandaJ99 (Sep 2, 2012)

Okay so I've got Bramble Berry's Foaming Bath Whip coming next week, I'm wanting to turn it into a shaving cream but cannot find instructions for it any where on soap queen or bb website.  Does anyone know how to use this product?  Do you just whip it no add scent and then just use it?  Thanks for any advice, have a great labor day y'all!
Amanda


----------



## spm100169 (Oct 12, 2012)

Rustic Escentuals has some tutorials on their website.  I made some whipped shave soap that turned out really well.  I'm thinking this might help?

http://library.rusticescentuals.com/ite ... g-Soap.htm


----------

